# How to enter VGA Bios?



## emailaatif786 (Aug 4, 2007)

Just we enter to MotherBoard BIOS by pressing either F2 or DELETE, 
How can we enter the Graphics Card BIOS?


----------



## sashijoseph (Aug 4, 2007)

The VGA bios is not user configurable like the system bios,hence no way are you allowed to 'enter' it.At most you may upgrade the vga firmware if available.


----------



## slugger (Aug 4, 2007)

u got2 use a 3p tool 2 _enter_ the VGA BIOS 4 tweaking

*RivaTuner 2.02 Final*


----------

